# Life on the Patio



## Patio Life (Jul 28, 2019)

So, I'm going to try using this diary. In the past I have not been too consistent, we'll see how I do. LOL

Today will be a day to do much of nothing. Plenty of left overs in the frig, house is sort of clean. OK the house is never totally clean, but it's not cluttered and mostly dusted. I need to clean the bird cage. The kitchen floor needs mopped, but I'm not doing it today. Hubby is making breakfast and then he will bake bread. He does all the cooking and food shopping. 

Tomorrow will be very busy, so today is very laid back.


----------



## Patio Life (Jul 29, 2019)

Yesterday was good. Went out to dinner with Hubby and the neighbors, so 6 of us. I could not sleep last night. Finally went to sleep about 2am, got up at 6:30am so I could take S. for her weekly blood draw. 

S is 59 and has brain cancer. She has made it a year, maybe a few months left. 

We pick up our new exchange student this afternoon. He is 16yrs old and from Denmark. He will be with us for the school year. It will be 110F when he arrives. The heat is always a difficult thing to adjust to.

I need to get a few small household tasks done. I am tired. I need energy for later today.


----------



## Patio Life (Jul 30, 2019)

Yesterday was as busy as I thought it would be. The kids from next door made breakfast here. We all went to pick up our exchange student. Went out for early dinner, got home about 6:30pm. Got our kid settled in just a bit, he was very tired and had hit the wall. Neighbor came over for a bit and we sat on the patio having late coffee. Went to be about 10:30 and slept really well!!!

Today is phone store, grocery store (Hubby will do), I  left message for school counselor for an appointment to get kid registered. School starts Monday. I got 3 loads of laundry done - 1 of mine - 1 for kid - 1 for neighbor grandma who has cancer. I just do the towels and bedding so her daughter has less work to do. 

It's now too hot to do anything. I wish it would rain.
Gyros later today with our family (hubby, kid and I), neighbors (2), friends from across the street (2) an d1 other friend. Afterwards we all come back to our place for cake and wine.

I am busy, tired and happy.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Sounds like a really great life that you lead. ..


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 30, 2019)

Busy life. How do you like your exchange student?


----------



## Liberty (Jul 30, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> Yesterday was as busy as I thought it would be. The kids from next door made breakfast here. We all went to pick up our exchange student. Went out for early dinner, got home about 6:30pm. Got our kid settled in just a bit, he was very tired and had hit the wall. Neighbor came over for a bit and we sat on the patio having late coffee. Went to be about 10:30 and slept really well!!!
> 
> Today is phone store, grocery store (Hubby will do), I  left message for school counselor for an appointment to get kid registered. School starts Monday. I got 3 loads of laundry done - 1 of mine - 1 for kid - 1 for neighbor grandma who has cancer. I just do the towels and bedding so her daughter has less work to do.
> 
> ...


Patio Life...how very kind of you to help your neighbor with the medical condition!


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 1, 2019)

Getting to know our exchange student is fun. He started out bragging about his country and life, very normal. He has told us a bit about the food, they don't eat many eggs in Denmark. He had his first deviled egg yesterday, he liked it. 

We got him registered in school, 8am appointment. Went to Urgent Care for his sports phys. He did the online info class and filled out all the papers. Today he will take them to the school so he can start practice. 

Had a big family dinner with the neighbors, 7 of us at the table. Lots of fun. Afterwards the kids went to the mall LOL. I fell asleep at 9pm in my recliner. Today our kid will sleep in, still jet lagged. 

Our neighbor (the grandmother) with cancer is doing ok at the moment. She is physically able but in real mental decline, sort of like Alzheimer's. Hubby has looked into term life insurance for her, has to be vested immediately. This is so her daughter will be able to go to school and get a good job to support herself and her 12 yr old daughter. It isn't any sacrifice to help them. As the old song says "(S)He's not heavy, (s)he's my sister" The family of community.

I will make potato salad today and get all the fixings for chicken burritos. Need to make the not spicy burritos.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 1, 2019)

Sounds so great, Patio...it appears where you live there is a "village" thought concept when it comes to helping each other.  Wonderful.
Didn't know that life insurance could be secured if there was a major pre-existing condition like she has.  That would be a Godsend for them.  Posts like yours give me hope for humanity!


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 3, 2019)

Well, yes, I did miss a day or two.
Had an old fashioned heart attack on the 1st. One stent is in place, the second one will be put in on Monday. I slept a lot, good drugs.

Things I learned: half the people I know are afraid I will die and not be there to help them deal with things they can't / don't want to do. 

A few people have found it necessary to tell me how my being in the hospital has upset their plans for the weekend. 

Some people are sure things will be just fine and don't like it that I want no visitors so I can sleep and rest. It seems I am depriving them of being helpful. LOL

I might post on Sunday, Monday for sure not, Tuesday who knows at this point.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 4, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> Well, yes, I did miss a day or two.
> Had an old fashioned heart attack on the 1st. One stent is in place, the second one will be put in on Monday. I slept a lot, good drugs.
> 
> Things I learned: half the people I know are afraid I will die and not be there to help them deal with things they can't / don't want to do.
> ...


OMG...pray you get well soon and back to feeling great and wonderful.  Its fantastic you are doing so good!  Yes, people are really "into themselves" a lot aren't they?!  So many haven't learned to just "listen" and take their cue from what you really want, not what's on their agenda.
But, people are people and "it is what it is" as my hubby always said.  Hang in there and let us know when you are up and about..we'll love hearing from you when you feel like it.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2019)

Oh my, @Patio Life! I'm so sorry. I hope you get the rest you need. When you are able, please give us an update.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm feeling a bit better, happy to be home.

still really tired. Hubby is taking good care of me.

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes and thoughts.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 8, 2019)

Fantastic that you are back home Patio.  Just take it easy, day by day.  Kick back and read a good book or something.
So glad you are able to be back home, sit up and take nourishment  - no place like home for a rapid recovery.  Sounds like you've done marvelously well!


----------



## toffee (Aug 8, 2019)

So glad u are recovering nicely - rest is the answer then little walks around -


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 9, 2019)

Today was not so good. I did get hungry, ate a bit more than half a cheese crisp, just cheese and flour tortilla. My stomach and intestines' went in to full rebellion. Spent most of the day in pain, until the diarrhea  hit again, I've had this from the day after I came home from the hospital. Feel like a goose. But the pain stopped. Back to eating white rice, toast, a bit of scrambled egg. I have lost 7 lbs in 7 days. I am staying hydrated.

My joints hurt and my sciatic nerve is very unhappy. Once I can walk more my back should feel better. As soon as the slice in my groin heals I will be ready to walk more. 

I'm tired and ready to feel better - now!


----------



## Liberty (Aug 10, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> Today was not so good. I did get hungry, ate a bit more than half a cheese crisp, just cheese and flour tortilla. My stomach and intestines' went in to full rebellion. Spent most of the day in pain, until the diarrhea  hit again, I've had this from the day after I came home from the hospital. Feel like a goose. But the pain stopped. Back to eating white rice, toast, a bit of scrambled egg. I have lost 7 lbs in 7 days. I am staying hydrated.
> 
> My joints hurt and my sciatic nerve is very unhappy. Once I can walk more my back should feel better. As soon as the slice in my groin heals I will be ready to walk more.
> 
> I'm tired and ready to feel better - now!


For the diarrhea, try the BRATS method...banana, rice, applesauce, toast.  It works.
Takes time for you to get back, suggestion: just don't try to overdue it, surgery is an insult to your body, just take it slowly and kindly.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 10, 2019)

This morning was ok. I did one load of laundry, put the giant pile of dirty dishes into the dishwasher, cleaned the toaster and one very small area of counter top. Cleaned just the front of the microwave. Took me an hour. 
Ate a bit and took a 1.5 hr nap. 
Woke up to the same intestinal stuff. So I am just resting for the remainder of the day. Now that the drugs from the hospital have worn off - I have noticed the house is a complete mess!!!!

Hubby seems to think that as I am well enough to be home - I am 100% well. I explained it to him again. He just won't help unless I get angry - I don't have the energy to waste. He is all talk and no do. Why I think this time will be different, I have no clue.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2019)

Hope you heal rapidly, Patio. Doesn't look like you're going to get any help, for which I am so sorry!

I don't understand why anyone left his/her mess for you to clean, sick or not, in the first place. 
Best wishes.


----------



## Lara (Aug 10, 2019)

Time for a quiet sit-down conversation with Hubby while you read him the Riot Act. Meanwhile, take care


----------



## drifter (Aug 11, 2019)

Men. Hope I wasn't like some of them.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 11, 2019)

Quick note. I woke up at 4am. Only did a couple of tiny things and went back to bed at 7am, after I took my meds. Woke up at 10am. I do want to do a couple of tiny things and take a shower.

I hate showers. Have to wait until my groin heals to take a nice long bath.

Because I can no longer take the ibuprofen my hands, knees and sciatic nerve hurt. I will ask about what I can take at my apt on the 28th.

Update 4pm. My neighbor took me to the store and I bought food I think I can eat, small portions, for about a week. Ate yummy hummus and pita chips, my stomachic doesn't like it. Oh well. Hubby did a bunch of housework!!! My small chat must have done some good. He also hired a woman to come over Thurs and do the heavy stuff. 

I will call the heart Dr Monday and leave a message about my not being able to eat much. Will also call my PCP for an appointment so I can get a referral to the heart Dr. and make the insurance co happy.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 11, 2019)

Liberty said:


> For the diarrhea, try the BRATS method...banana, rice, applesauce, toast.  It works.
> Takes time for you to get back, suggestion: just don't try to overdue it, surgery is an insult to your body, just take it slowly and kindly.


Liberty, thank you for the suggestion. I am going to try it.
I forget that the stent placement is surgery. Thinking of it as heart surgery to place stents makes much more sense.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 12, 2019)

Today was better. Some icky tummy when I eat, but sooooo much better. I'm still very tired but awake enough to not be happy about it - I will take a tiny short walk in the morning before it gets hot.

I was kind to myself today.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 13, 2019)

Good for you...those short walks can give you strength!


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 13, 2019)

Well, I didn't take a walk this morning. Did not sleep well. Woke up at 2am, ate toast about 6am and went back to bed. Sort of slept until 8am. By then it was almost 100F, not walking in that heat.

I'm up now, tired.

I figured out why my brother is going to be in the city on Sunday. He is going go to a party on Sat. I could just go over there and see him for a few minutes and come home. Whatever.


----------



## Lara (Aug 14, 2019)

"Whatever"? Is there an issue with seeing your brother? Did I miss something? 
Hows your exchange student working out?


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 14, 2019)

Lara said:


> "Whatever"? Is there an issue with seeing your brother? Did I miss something?
> Hows your exchange student working out?


My brother never stops by to see me. As in not ever. He and his wife live about 2 hours away from the city, but are here at least once a month. They spend weekends with friends etc. So for him to all of a sudden think he should visit because I've been in the hospital is - whatever.

Our exchange student is doing well. He is getting used to school and has some friends. He is trying out for a kicker position on the football team. I can't imagine practicing in this heat. I'm hoping the coaches get him to stop eating so much junk food and stop the soda. He is skinny and needs proteins. He is a good kid. Very spoiled at home, but that will resolve it's self here over time. As he will start university when he goes home, he needs to be able to fix food and wash his clothes. LOL


----------



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Patio Life (Aug 14, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 74527


We ate on the patio yesterday evening. With the mister system on and a tower fan it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Lara (Aug 14, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> We ate on the patio yesterday evening. With the mister system on and a tower fan it wasn't too bad.


I would have closed my eyes and imagined I was in a rainforest


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 14, 2019)

I feel better today. I ate my toast and all was well, drank a cup of coffee and was ok. Helped our exchange student finish his laundry. I don't hurt all over  

I won't push it. I know myself too well.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 15, 2019)

Yesterday, all day, was so much better. I stayed up all day, no naps and was very ready for bed by 10pm. The tummy issues seem to be resolving themselves ok. Now to eat more and gain the weight back.

I have a Dr. apt this morning with my PCP. No big deal, just to keep him updated and get a med refill. When I get back I'll do a laundry load of towels. The lady will come to clean the house at 2pm. 

The box of special diet food my insurance co sent went missing. I'm very sure UPS just didn't deliver it. I called and of course never got the return call from local dispatch. The guy on the phone just said the right words then nothing happens - just the way the world seems to work today. Guess I will call the insurance co and let them know today.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> Yesterday, all day, was so much better. I stayed up all day, no naps and was very ready for bed by 10pm. The tummy issues seem to be resolving themselves ok. Now to eat more and gain the weight back.
> 
> I have a Dr. apt this morning with my PCP. No big deal, just to keep him updated and get a med refill. When I get back I'll do a laundry load of towels. The lady will come to clean the house at 2pm.
> 
> The box of special diet food my insurance co sent went missing. I'm very sure UPS just didn't deliver it. I called and of course never got the return call from local dispatch. The guy on the phone just said the right words then nothing happens - just the way the world seems to work today. Guess I will call the insurance co and let them know today.


Hope you get your delivery soon!


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 15, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Hope you get your delivery soon!


I got the box. It was dumped over my back gate onto the patio, found it when we got home from the Dr. today. The dry ice was all gone. Two of the meals had broken seals, the bread slices were broken, the rest of the meals (8) were thawed. Now I need to call the lady at the insurance co and let her know. They need to get the cost from UPS.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> I got the box. It was dumped over my back gate onto the patio, found it when we got home from the Dr. today. The dry ice was all gone. Two of the meals had broken seals, the bread slices were broken, the rest of the meals (8) were thawed. Now I need to call the lady at the insurance co and let her know. They need to get the cost from UPS.


Oh, that's terrible!!


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 15, 2019)

Went to see the PCP. He is a geriatric specialist and one of the top 10 Drs. here. He doesn't hurry, always asks rather than tells - he made the mistake of "telling" me once. Anyway. He explains things and gives me choices for meds etc. He works with a person, treats people like people. Another plus - he is younger than I am. LOL

I'm a bit anemic. Cholesterol is just fine, he wants it super low right now. Other blood panels all ok. My lungs are very good - I have smoked for 50 yrs and have never had lung issues. Blood flow is good and even. Blood pressure is lower than I like it, but he wants it extra low for a few weeks as this makes it easier for my heart right now. I don't need to see a pulmonologist, I don't need to start cardio rehab for 4 to 6 weeks. He said to go home and be lazy, see the cardiologist, see him again in 3 or 4 weeks (blood tests a week before).


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2019)

I just discovered your thread.  Does your patio life include pets?


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 15, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> I just discovered your thread.  Does your patio life include pets?


Yes, we have a great rescue dog and a sun conure.

The dog happily guards the patio, sticks her nose out from under the gate, barks like crazy and wags her tail. She is very cautious of people she does not know who come into the patio. Because she was so abused it takes her a few times of seeing someone to decide they are ok. She has never bitten, but will growl and move away. Penny also loves to chase the birds if they come into the patio.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2019)

Finally finished my patio.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 16, 2019)

Today was ok. I did 2 loads of laundry, just towels, and couldn't do anymore of anything. Just very tired today. I did take a short nap in the morning but it didn't help my energy level.

I got the propolzol (sp) for my acid reflux. It is helping a lot. 

I am tired and grumpy and frustrated that I can't do anything. If I try to walk at my normal pace - my chest hurts. The coughing continues, side effect of one of the meds. This is really stupid and needs to stop. I am not a good patient.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 17, 2019)

Last night was rough. Slept in the bed, had to put several pillows under my head. I can't sleep flat. My cough was a lot worse and my chest hurts very badly when I cough. Took forever to get to sleep due to the pain and difficulty breathing.  I woke up this morning covered in sweat and already exhausted.

I will do nothing today, except feed myself.

End of day update. I felt better late this afternoon. Did not one thing all day. 
My heart is on vacation for at least a month.
The ACE inhibitor is why I am coughing. Take it twice a day, 7am & 7pm.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 19, 2019)

Well, the house is a pit, a dirty/messy pit. Guess I just have to accept it for now. It will be weeks, not days, before I can do much.
My brother never called or showed up on Sunday.
I checked out heart healthy diets on line. Many of the foods I enjoy are not on the acceptable list. I need to go to the store and get some things I do like. Hubby cooks for himself and our exchange kid - mostly foods I can't have.
I'm pretty depressed about this whole thing.

My brother called, they will be here this afternoon. It will be good to see them for a bit.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 20, 2019)

We had a nice visit with my brother and sister in law. Resting is helping me feel better. 
Today I want to figure out a food list of stuff I can eat and how much of an item. Then go to the store. I also need to make a space in the pantry and frig for "my" food.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 21, 2019)

I got all the things I planned on doing yesterday - done. Feels good. We also went out for our weekly gyros rather than Hubby bringing them to the house.  Hubby was being more helpy than helpful about the food menu. But we got through it with only a bit of yelling.

Didn't sleep well last night. I drank a Pepsi and I am pretty sure the caffeine and sugar in the evening was the cause of the 5 hour nap rather than the 8 hrs of sleep. I will nap later today. Not sure what, if any, plan I have for today.

When I went to the kitchen to figure out breakfast - I have lots of choices now!!! All stuff I like and can have. I am happy. Plan, eat breakfast and have a relaxing bath.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 22, 2019)

With a couple of naps, yesterday was ok. Per usual I did nothing.
My neighbor came to visit for a couple of hours in the evening, very enjoyable. Our kid slightly pulled a tendon in his foot at football practice. Ice, ibuprofen and an ace bandage did the job. He went off to school this morning not limping.

I got 9 hours of sleep last night!!!! Ate a good breakfast and want a nap.
The diet tracking is going to work very well. I do need to figure out how to get more proteins. I need to find a Cardio Dr that is closer to me. The one I will see at the end of the month is the Dr who put in the stents and took care of me in the hospital. He is good, but far away.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 26, 2019)

I am in a really bad mood. I'm sure being overly tired is one of the reasons.

Our kid is coming home later and later from football practice, saying it runs late. Hubby called the coach last week to get a clarification - no return call. I called this morning - no return call. Half the time the kid walks in the door with a soda saying he stopped and got fast food because he couldn't wait the 15 minutes to get home, well that is BS. Hubby cooks and the kid doesn't eat, or Hubby cooks and the kid isn't here. 

The kid has spent the a weekend at another of the exchange student's house and now the director wants Hubby to "bond" with our kid by taking him someplace for a weekend. Not me, just Hubby and kid. Hubby is not leaving me alone until the Dr. says it is ok. The director knows I have had a heart attack and am recovering. WTH. And how do you bond with a kid who is not home?? And I am not cleared to travel. My follow up apt is this Thursday. 

We have to tell the kid almost every evening to put his electronics in the living room - he is NOT allowed to have them in the bedroom. And !!!!! the kid e-signed my name to school forms!!!!! because it was easier and faster. He caught hell for that one.

I also had to call the school to get a key to log onto the ParentVue at school, you can check grades/homework etc. The key doesn't work. I called back and left a message - no return call.

So after a week in the hospital and a week at home so out of it I had no brains, then one week of trying to get my act together - they aren't happy with Hubby. I am just pissed.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2019)

I hope things get better for you soon, Patio!


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 31, 2019)

Things are better. Still some bugs to work out, the Dr. office called in one med twice and one not at all. Need to give them a call on Tuesday. There also seems to be some confusion between me, my PCP office and the insurance co - I got a referral notice from my PCP office, but it doesn't have a Dr name or anything on it and nothing at all shows up on my insurance web site. I'm not sure how the referral is handled for the Cardio Rehab, I can ask them when they call to schedule. Can you tell I have never had any major health issues before? I don't know what I should know - LOL.

I am now really hungry, having a better (higher) blood pressure seems to help. Also being awake more than asleep. lol Maybe I can gain my 10 lbs back.

Property taxes due will be posted on the County web site on Tuesday, I will get those paid and out of the way. I expect the hospital bill to arrive this coming week, all the paperwork & payments from Medicare are completed.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 1, 2019)

Yesterday was busy. Today is a complete rest day. I feel ok and haven't had any tiny chest pains for a day or two. I found a really useful web site to figure out how much of what each foods have. And there are recipes. If I plan my meals for a day, I can eat what I really like more often. Learning/learning.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 2, 2019)

OK, this is strange. I really can't do most housework yet, but I don't care. Very odd that I don't care. My house has always been well organized and pretty clean. Maybe just a side effect of being pretty tired most of the time. My heart is on vacation, maybe that mental understanding means doing no housework.

Hubby is doing nothing as far as housework. Making his usual messes. He really is a lazy slob.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 3, 2019)

I finally got the nerve to look up the patient studies for heart attacks as well as what all my blood work ment. Your blood panel can tell a great deal about survival rates.

I have a 65% chance of surviving the first 90 days.
Then a 58% chance of survival the next 9 months (1yr).
After that I didn't look up more studies. 
Bottom line (unless I get hit by a truck) eventually I will have another heart attack. The odds of survival simply go down with each passing year. Just like getting older. LOL

And if I continue to feel exhausted all the time and can't do anything I want or even need to do - I really don't care to live a long time.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 3, 2019)

If I might ask... was this your first heart attack, Patio?   Those survival rates seem a little scary, but none of us is guaranteed tomorrow.   I hope your energy levels improve soon.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 3, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> If I might ask... was this your first heart attack, Patio?   Those survival rates seem a little scary, but none of us is guaranteed tomorrow.   I hope your energy levels improve soon.


Well sort of. When I was 28 and pregnant I had to take a drug to stop labor which caused a small heart attack. Once I was stable they airvac ed me to the big city hospital. 

When I was 49 I had a "heart incident" no damage that they could see. Went through all the test, took the meds. Stopped taking the meds.

This was a fairly bad acute heart attack I had been having for about a week. It felt like indigestion and pressure on the right side upper chest area. Also had bad acid reflux. When I could not breath well sitting down is when I asked to be taken to the ER. The Dr. said there is damage, but he avoids saying how much.

The survival rates come from patient studies I have read. Percentages are based on blood panel levels at discharge. I have the panels and am well versed in reading medical papers. We all go at some point.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 3, 2019)

I apologize if my question was out of line.   You sound like me; as soon as I have any data I start researching!   Don't take the studies "to heart."


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 3, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I apologize if my question was out of line.   You sound like me; as soon as I have any data I start researching!   Don't take the studies "to heart."


You were not out of line, all is ok. 
Mostly I look at studies about brain cancer. My neighbor and friend has glioblastoma. I have been part of her care giver team for a year now. It seems you have to know the right questions to ask the Drs. Otherwise you just get a light dusting of information. 

It was much easier to find studies on heart patients.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 3, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> You were not out of line, all is ok.
> Mostly I look at studies about brain cancer. My neighbor and friend has glioblastoma. I have been part of her care giver team for a year now. *It seems you have to know the right questions to ask the Drs. Otherwise you just get a light dusting of information.*
> 
> It was much easier to find studies on heart patients.



You are so right about that.   We have to be our own best "patient advocates".   You are so kind to help out with your neighbor's care.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 4, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> You are so right about that.   We have to be our own best "patient advocates".   You are so kind to help out with your neighbor's care.


What else would I do? She is my friend.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 4, 2019)

So today I am trying something different - just power through the fatigue. Just keep slowly doing things. 
Three loads of laundry, kitchen wiped down, dining room dusted and wiped down, washed out the coffee pods (will fill later), dishes in the sink into the dishwasher. 

I know it doesn't sound like a lot, and I do sit down often for a few minutes. And I move pretty slow. Happy with myself and my effort.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 5, 2019)

Keep it going! You're doing good. Better than me. (I flunk out on those coffee pods, I just refill them as needed. No washing, etc.)


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 5, 2019)

Stayed up way too late last night, got up late this morning. Filled the coffee pods, got the dishes out of the sink and into the dishwasher. Not sure what else I will do today. Saturday is family house cleaning day and Hubby & Kid will do the heavy stuff. If I get more done today I won't have anything to do on Sat. Have to think about it.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 6, 2019)

Today is my day to clean and do laundry. Those big days aren't fun, but it sure feels good when it's over, huh? At least I have someone to vacuum, I hate that. You sound like me. Thinking ahead is helpful.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 7, 2019)

Hubby and the kid did a very little bit of housework that I can't do.  I guess every little bit helps.
My blood pressure is 105 / 54. I get dizzy if I stand too fast or walk too soon after standing. I am sooooo tired of being tired. This is just not me, not at all. I'm too tired to be angry, I'm just sad.

I know it is the pills. Chant "Heart is on vacation." "Heart is on vacation."  "Heart is on vacation."
Very bored with the vacation.

I need to go to the store. It is really close but I can't walk that far right now. I will think about driving. Should ask Hubby to take me, but seriously I NEED to be able to get myself to the damn store.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 11, 2019)

So I spent another night at the hospital. I am soooooo done with this.
It wasn't chest pain, it was a weird thing with my eye. Like looking through distorted glass, with rainbow colors. In the outer part of my eye. Possible retina detaching? No, baby stroke. Although that was a guess by the Drs. My blood pressure was very high. They looked at my head and heart and lungs. Nothing. The blood test indicated nothing - but they did an xray, CT scan, MRI. For no reason I can figure out, just spending money and making me miserable. 

Chance of stroke is high due to the heart meds, heart med are required. Soooooo I'll take the meds, I will die of something. I bounce between angry and depressed. I am not going to fight this - I can't win. 

Going to just do what I normally do everyday, at least as much as I can and ignore the rest. 

Hubby didn't give the dog water while I was in the hospital. The bird cage is still not fully cleaned because I couldn't lift it off the shelf, Hubby said he would help but never did when asked. I will get it done today.


----------



## Kimwhiz (Sep 11, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> So I spent another night at the hospital. I am soooooo done with this.
> It wasn't chest pain, it was a weird thing with my eye. Like looking through distorted glass, with rainbow colors. In the outer part of my eye. Possible retina detaching? No, baby stroke. Although that was a guess by the Drs. My blood pressure was very high. They looked at my head and heart and lungs. Nothing. The blood test indicated nothing - but they did an xray, CT scan, MRI. For no reason I can figure out, just spending money and making me miserable.
> 
> Chance of stroke is high due to the heart meds, heart med are required. Soooooo I'll take the meds, I will die of something. I bounce between angry and depressed. I am not going to fight this - I can't win.
> ...


So sorry you’re going through this.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 11, 2019)

I had a really, really good dinner. Just went a tiny bit over on the salt. 
To be able to have the dinner I only ate a dry oat bar and one of those little things of apple sauce all day. And too much coffee. It was worth it.

All the laundry got done. Tomorrow I am going to get at least a bit of the floor mopped.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 11, 2019)

Food makes me happy.
I've always been sort of a foodie. My parents raised us to eat all sorts of foods from all over the world. I have never had to diet in my life - diets suck rocks.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 16, 2019)

Dr. said I could eat anything except animal fat. Cool, French fries here I come.

I spent 2 solid hours last night scrubbing and cleaning 2/3 of the kitchen cabinets. Then I oiled them.
Hubby woke up this morning and the first words out of his mouth was a complaint about the smell of the oil. He bitched about it for 3 minutes, then asked me if I had done something he wanted done (yes), then went into his office. That should take care of our communication for the day.

**************************************************
I did 4 loads of laundry, that's about it for the day. Restocked the toilet paper in both bathrooms. I am very tired.
Need to really try to keep up with the reusable coffee pod cleaning. Still haven't mopped the floors. I try to clean from the top down, I'm not getting to the bottom of anything.


----------



## drifter (Sep 18, 2019)

Floors will be there when you get to feeeling better and I hope you will soon. Don't over do it. Take care of your self. I wish you the best.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2019)

@Patio Life , @drifter is right. The floor will be there. Just take care of yourself.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2019)

Don't let your chores "floor" you!  Modify!


----------

